# Free Models



## khaled farag (13 أغسطس 2010)

إخوانى الكرام أعضاء المنتدى
بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل شهر رمضان الكريم سيتم وضع بعض الموديلات الخاصة
بتصميمات الخشب و التى تم عملها ببعض البرامج الثرى دى و هى ليست من صنعى
فقد قمت فقط بتحويلها للأرت كام وللعلم فهى قديمة بعض الشىء ولكن لتعم الفائدة لمن يريد التجريب أو أى شىء أخر
و كل عام وانتم بخير​ 




​ 
لتحميل الموديل من الفورشاريد
لايوجد باسورد ​


----------



## khaled farag (13 أغسطس 2010)

لتحميل الموديل من الفورشاريد
لايوجد باسورد​


----------



## khaled farag (13 أغسطس 2010)

لتحميل الموديل من الفورشاريد
لايوجد باسورد​


----------



## khaled farag (14 أغسطس 2010)

لتحميل الموديل من الفورشاريد
لايوجد باسورد​


----------



## khaled farag (14 أغسطس 2010)

لتحميل الموديل من الفورشاريد
لايوجد باسورد​


----------



## سعد المغربي (14 أغسطس 2010)

جار التحميل

والله يعطيك العافيه

بس لو تستخدم معانا مبدا لا تعطيني السمكه لكن علمني كيف اصطاد راح نكون لك شاكرين اكثر والله يعطيك الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيراً يا أخ خالد
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## khaled farag (14 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم سعد
فى الحقيقة لم أفهم بالضبط أى نوع من أنواع الصيد فهناك الكثير منها أرجو التوضيح
أكرمك الله 






سعد المغربي قال:


> جار التحميل
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> ...


----------



## khaled farag (14 أغسطس 2010)

و جزاكم الله كل الخير أخى سيف و رمضان مبارك على الجميع




سيف الله إسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خيراً يا أخ خالد
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 أغسطس 2010)

أود أنا أيضاً بمناسبة الشهر الكريم أن أهدي الأخ خالد وكافة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام أول تصميم متواضع من تصميماتي بالآرت كام , ولهذا المنتدى - وللأستاذ أبو بحر - الفضل الكبير بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في تعلمي الآرت كام.
أرجو أن يحوز رضاكم.

http://www.alhnuf.com/up/pics-gif/upload/view_h.php?file=d4000ee7fbhttp://www.alhnuf.com/up/pics-gif/upload/view_h.php?file=d4000ee7fb





رابط تحميل التصميم بالآرت كام من الفور شيرد

http://www.4shared.com/file/nMjfRbPv/ram-1.html


----------



## khaled farag (15 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم إسلام
دة شغل محترفين عالبرنامج و لو دة أول شغلك على البرنامج فحتعمل فينا أية بعد كدة هههههه

مشكور على الهدية ولكن لى طلب أرجو أن لا تخذلنى فية أنا فى حاجة ماسة للفيكتور إللى انت استخدمتة فى عمل الريليف دة بصيغة eps or dxf أو أى حاجة لإنى كنت بادور علية

فى النهاية مشكور و جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك الطيبة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 أغسطس 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> أخى الكريم إسلام
> دة شغل محترفين عالبرنامج و لو دة أول شغلك على البرنامج فحتعمل فينا أية بعد كدة هههههه
> 
> مشكور على الهدية ولكن لى طلب أرجو أن لا تخذلنى فية أنا فى حاجة ماسة للفيكتور إللى انت استخدمتة فى عمل الريليف دة بصيغة eps or dxf أو أى حاجة لإنى كنت بادور علية
> ...


أشكرك يا أستاذ خالد على تشجيعك
بس ده فعلاً أول تصميم حقيقي لي , أنا فعلاً تعبت فيه.
وسأدرج بمشيئة الله تعالى الصورة التي بدأت منها عمل التصميم , ولكن بعد ما أرجع من صلاة التراويح


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى سيف الاسلام عمل رائع بس ممكن نعرف عمله على الاصدار كام من الارت لانه مشغال عندى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 أغسطس 2010)

رابط الصورة الأصلية الذي قمت بتحويلها إلى مجسمة من خلال برنامج الآرت كام:

http://www.4shared.com/file/uWasLKle/Ramesses_II_in_the_Battle_of_K.html

مع العلم أنني قمت بعملها من خلال الإصدار artcam pro 09 والذي تم إدراجه من خلال الأستاذ أبو بحر هنا بالمنتدى
وأود أن أوضح ان الصورة الأصلية كان بها الكثير من التفاصيل التي قمت بحذفها وتعديلها في العمل نفسه , وأنا أدرجت الصورة الأصلية كما هي.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه هي الصورة الأصلية:


----------



## khaled farag (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخى على الفيكتور و أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و فعلاً من غير ماتقول الموديل متعوب علية بجد و أحب أوضح نقطة صغيرة أن فى بعض الأخطاء فى تناسق الإرتفاعات تقدر تتفاداها فيما بعد بكثرة العمل على البرنامج لكن بدايتك موفقة بإذن الله
و نصيحتى إنك تعمل الفيكتور بنفسك بعد كدة ودة كمرحلة مهمة فى تعلمك للبرنامج
و بعد كدة تقدر تستخدم الفيكتورات الجاهزة لكن كمحترف لازم تكون متمكن من صنع فيكتوراتك بنفسك
بارك الله فيك 





سيف الله إسلام قال:


> رابط الصورة الأصلية الذي قمت بتحويلها إلى مجسمة من خلال برنامج الآرت كام:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uwaslkle/ramesses_ii_in_the_battle_of_k.html
> 
> ...


----------



## khaled farag (21 أغسطس 2010)

تحميل​ 


 
تحميل​


----------

